# Hi...New person with a Question!



## SweetTea8 (Oct 9, 2007)

I am new to the site and have a question re: 0.04 Clen. As a female I am concerned about the dosage and not sure how to work with this...can someone help?  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2007)

If you don't know what steroids do to you, you're probably not anywhere near ready to take them.

In any case, welcome to IM.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 9, 2007)

I second what DOMS said. Steroids arent always the way to go, and are certainly not a substitute for what good training and diet will do for you.

Welcome!


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome to Ironmag sweety.

Agree with the others.If you have to ask,then its time to start researching.


----------



## SweetTea8 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response's. I am researching, which is why I posed the ? re:0.04-it was something new to me. I am well aware of what "steroids" can do to you....no need for any responses, I appreciate your input.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 14, 2007)

SweetTea8 welcome to IM! 

Clen is not a steroid guys...it's a beta-2-agonist, same family as ehpedrine, although Clen is slightly anabolic.

www.ironmagazineforums.com/search.php?searchid=1067221


----------



## TheOldJJdigs (Mar 15, 2022)

Arnold said:


> SweetTea8 welcome to IM!
> 
> Clen is not a steroid guys...it's a beta-2-agonist, same family as ehpedrine, although Clen is slightly anabolic.
> 
> www.ironmagazineforums.com/search.php?searchid=1067221


Clen is “Anabolic” ?? 

I’m asking because I wasn’t aware it had anabolic properties. I was aware that it was anti-catabolic and helped preserve muscle (to a degree). Is that how it would be Anabolic? Or is there something I’m just not seeing with Clen?


----------



## E.J.D (Mar 15, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## Yerg2 (May 2, 2022)

Welcome


----------

